# Helpful Bandsawing info from WOOD Magazine



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Len,
Just looked at that website. Lots of good info on it. I do forget that Wood has those nice videos. Thanks for the reminder.
Happy holidays.
Ellen


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the comment , Ellen . 
I also forget about their website videos…must be because I spend waaaay too much time on this site ! LOL 
Their magazine is pretty awesome though : )

Happy Holidays to you and yours as well : )


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Len,

Wood magazine looks like a very good magazine, but they are not really friendly to
new foreign subscribers.
I try last year to take a subscription, but they where very very difficult with the payment.
I have for years a subscription at Fine Woodworking and Popular Woodworking and I
hat never any problem.
Now I thought I try a new magazine and I try it this year again with Wood magazine, but 
now it was not the payment, but now are getting US and Canadian a other kind off 
subscription as the rest off the world and that is something I never have experienced 
by the other magazines.
I understand that I must pay more, but why chance the subscription.

I think that Wood magazine not like foreign customers, but we are really nice!!

Happy Holidays to you . . . . . . and to *Wood magazine* 

Schummie.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Schummie , Sorry to read that you are having issues with WOOD. Are you trying to say that WOOD magazine in your part of the world contains different projects and articles than the US and CDN issues do , or just the terms of the subscriptions are different ? 
I do know that several other magazines are different depending on where you live and the rules in your country that the publishers have to follow . Take this as an example …they may do an entire section about Dado blades for USA and Canada , but I understand that dado blades are taboo across the big pond , so they would have to fill that section with something else : )
I'm sure that they aren't discriminating against any possible customers no matter where they might live .


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Len,
Sweet link…good one.


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Len,
Sorry that I was not really clear with my reaction (foreigner)
This was the reaction I got this year on my question to get a subscription
with Wood magazine.
Sorry, but is find this answer not very kind, the special offer is only within the US ( and for Canadians).
This is something I never notice by the other magazines, by them I get the same special offer (and treatment), only I pay a little more for that offer. 
Maybe I'm a little more sensitive because off my illness and handicap, but it fills not very Welcome.

Thanks Schummie.

Dear Subscriber:

We received your e-mail regarding a subscription.
Our special offer to buy one year and get a second year free is only 
available within the U.S..

We would like to enter your subscription for 7 issues for $45.00, but it
is necessary to have payment in advance on orders addressed outside the 
limits of the United States and its possessions.

If you would like to pay for this order using your credit card, we 
accept Visa and MasterCard. Orders not charged to a credit card may be 
made by a check, payable in United States funds and drawn on a United 
States bank, or in the form of an International Postal Money Order.

For security reasons, we are unable to accept credit card numbers by 
email.

Please send order information and payment to:

Wood


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well Schummie , I see what you mean now.
As much as I enjoy their magazine , I would be hesitant to cough up $45US for only 7 issues. 
I think I would go to their site and see the projects that I would like to build and then pay for the PDF downloads as needed…...just a thought for you : )


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey, Schummie

I've got a lot of years of back issues of Wood that I would sell to you for $50 plus shipping.

Lee


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

The problem with bandsaw jigs that use the slot in the table is blade drift.

There is no way to adjust for it, so if you have drift in your blade your cut is going to be off. If it's real bad you chance breaking your blade.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting stuff. I've been on the site before but hadn't seen the pagoda lid one before.


----------

